# Spicey baked fish



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

*Spicey baked fish*

This is one that works great for striper and the like. Make sure dark meat is trimed away, rinse and pat dry. Anyone heard of Paul Prudhommes seasonings? Sprinkle heaveley with seafood magic then a little lemmon. Take 4tbs mayo for 4 fillets [about] smear over fish covering well. Then shake alot of parmesean cheese overfillets and sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350 for 15 mins and a couple under the broiler to make brown and bubbly. You really can`t use too much seafood magic in my opinion. Mix some in the mayo before smearing on fish. Has a definate Italian Zing! MMMMMMMMMMM MMMMM good! DB


----------

